# Dovetail Jig



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

MLCS are having a sale on a low cost (US$50.00) dovetail jig with bit and bushing. I've never used one before (seen the Gifkins and Leigh which are expensive) and wonder if our members have an opinion on whether it's good value or not?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

No Pete I have no experience with a dove tail jig, but like you will be watching out for this one, good price and MLCS usually has good equipment.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

$50:00 for a dovetail jig? It's got to be well worth buying, Mine is a CMT and cost £100:00 and £50:00 for each additional plate, but saying this, it most certainly makes beautiful dovetails and so quick when you are doing a lot.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

derek willis said:


> $50:00 for a dovetail jig? It's got to be well worth buying, Mine is a CMT and cost £100:00 and £50:00 for each additional plate, but saying this, it most certainly makes beautiful dovetails and so quick when you are doing a lot.


SIP do these in the UK c/w all three plates - 7/16, 1/2 and 9/16 and a bearing cutter. You can pick them up on Amazon or eBay for around £40 complete.
http://www.sip-group.com/catalogue/192.pdf

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Ron P. (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes,i bought that jig and found it to be very good .
Very easy to set up and made well.

Ron


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

nzgeordie said:


> MLCS are having a sale on a low cost (US$50.00) dovetail jig with bit and bushing. I've never used one before (seen the Gifkins and Leigh which are expensive) and wonder if our members have an opinion on whether it's good value or not?


You sure that's right. I just went over there and found some templates that include bits and bushings but that didn't come with the jig itself. Jig seems to be kinda like a camera, a box ya hang money on.:sad:

I just got the Rockler jig and dust collector package for $120 but it is the low end jig. Does 1/2" through and half blind dovetails and 3/8" box joints. Can order templates for some spacing variations but thats about it. No smaller ones and some larger ones. I just finished my first box on it tonite and it did a fair job on the half-blinds. Can't do through tails yet, need a longer bit. They sent the 8mm bits with it and the reducer bushing falls right through the collett before I can get it tight. I limped along with a 1/4" shank bit, which really has to short a shank and isn't the smartest thing to run. Need a 8degree bit for through dovetails. Spent half an hour with Rocklers' online chat this morning with the result that the guy didn't know what I could do.:nhl_checking:
I hate it when I gotta fix a new toy before I can play with it.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

John, I had to look twice at it myself. It seems to be the finger plate without the up-market body to mount it in. I guess you just clamp it to a flat surface (?).


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

The rockler jig and the MLCS jigs work great 

========


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

nzgeordie said:


> John, I had to look twice at it myself. It seems to be the finger plate without the up-market body to mount it in. I guess you just clamp it to a flat surface (?).


He,hehehehe... I read through the thing twice and finally pulled up the pdf file for it. Yep, your right. Just the finger template, a couple of bits and a guide bushing. You make your own support system. 
May be a little limited because it will only make through dovetails although you may be able to fudge some on that. I just got my first dovetail jig last week so I haven't come close to figuring out all the ins and outs of them. $50 isn't a bad starting place though.:sold:


----------

